# Der Fall Kundus



## Dupon

Der Fall Kundus: Die Tötung von Zivilisten im Krieg ist kaum strafbar – aber dennoch Unrecht

I know Kundus is a place in Afghanistan, here is it a Genitiv? Why it is not Der Fall Kunduses? 
I remember the geographical name without article should always be with the suffix when it is a Genitiv.


----------



## Kajjo

Kundus ist Nominativ (The case "Kundus"...) und gibt diesem Fall nur einen Namen, typischerweise eben mit Eigennamen wie von Personen oder Regionen. 

Verwechsle dies nicht mit der Konstruktion "Im Falle des...<Genitiv>", typischerweise gefolgt von Situationen wie "Im Falle des Todes..." oder sprichwörtlich "im Falle des Falles".


----------



## Dupon

Thanks!

And I suppose, if Kundus is used as a Genitiv, how to use it? Should I say "Die Leute Kunduses" or "Die Leute von Kundus"?



Kajjo said:


> Kundus ist Nominativ (The case "Kundus"...) und gibt diesem Fall nur einen Namen, typischerweise eben mit Eigennamen wie von Personen oder Regionen.
> 
> Verwechsle dies nicht mit der Konstruktion "Im Falle des...<Genitiv>", typischerweise gefolgt von Situationen wie "Im Falle des Todes..." oder sprichwörtlich "im Falle des Falles".


----------



## Demiurg

"Fall" is ambiguous: it could mean "(down)fall" or "issue"/"case"/"affair". Here's the latter.

der Fall Kundus' (_the fall of Kundus_ - genitive)
der Fall Kundus (_the Kundus affair_ - nominative)


----------



## Frank78

Dupon said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And I suppose, if Kundus is used as a Genitiv, how to use it? Should I say "Die Leute Kunduses" or "Die Leute von Kundus"?



"Die Landschaft *des* Kundu*s' *ist geprägt von..."

For "Leute" we need "aus" + dative: "Die Leute aus dem Kundus sind..."


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> "Die Landschaft *des* Kundu*s' *ist geprägt von..."


Das hört sich sehr bizarr an. Sagst Du auch "Die Landschaft des Kassels", wenn du die Landkreis Kassel meinst?


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Das hört sich sehr bizarr an. Sagst Du auch "Die Landschaft des Kassels", wenn du die Landkreis Kassel meinst?



Nunja, ich höre Kundus immer nur mit Artikel, analog zu "Die Landschaft/Die Bevölkerung des Vereinigten Königreichs". Falls er nicht obligatorisch ist, klingt es komisch, da geb ich dir recht.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Nunja, ich höre Kundus immer nur mit Artikel, analog zu "Die Landschaft/Die Bevölkerung des Vereinigten Königreichs". Falls er nicht obligatorisch ist, klingt es komisch, da geb ich dir recht.


Kann es sein, dass Du die Stadt _Kundus _und die nach seiner Hauptstadt benannte Provinz mit dem Gebirge _Hindukusch _verwechselst?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Einen Artikel hat nur der (Fluss) Kundus, nicht aber die Provinz und ihre gleichnamige Hauptstadt.


----------



## berndf

Das klärt es auf. Es kommt dann darauf an, ob man von der "Affäre bei Kundus" oder von der "Affäre am Kundus" spricht. Beides wäre vernünftig. Ich kenne aber nur erstere Bezeichnung, daher meine Verwunderung.


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Kann es sein, dass Du die Stadt _Kundus _und die nach seiner Hauptstadt benannte Provinz mit dem Gebirge _Hindukusch _verwechselst?





Schimmelreiter said:


> Einen Artikel hat nur der (Fluss) Kundus, nicht aber die Provinz und ihre gleichnamige Hauptstadt.



Wahrscheinlich hatte ich Schlagzeilen wie diese im Sinn.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Im Zusammenhang mit den Einsatzräumen der Bundeswehr würde ich eine fälschliche Analogiebildung nicht ganz ausschließen: _im Kosovo/im Kundus._


----------



## Dupon

Here in "_* Kundus' *_", there is an apostrophe used after Kundus, because the end of Kundus is "s"?
It can also put after the noun? I used to think it could only put before the noun just like "Kundus' Fall" when there is no article before "Fall".



Demiurg said:


> "Fall" is ambiguous: it could mean "(down)fall" or "issue"/"case"/"affair". Here's the latter.
> 
> der Fall Kundus' (_the fall of Kundus_ - genitive)
> der Fall Kundus (_the Kundus affair_ - nominative)


----------



## Demiurg

Dupon said:


> Here in "_* Kundus' *_", there is an apostrophe used after Kundus, because the end of Kundus is "s"?
> It can also put after the noun?
> I used to think it could only put before the noun just like "Kundus' Fall" when there is no article before "Fall".



_Roms Untergang_ / _Kundus' Fall_
_der Untergang Roms_ / _der Fall Kundus'_


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Bin ich der Einzige, den bei

_der Fall Kundus'
die Straßen Paris'
die Einwohner Leeds'
__der Untergang Atlantis'
die Ehefrau Max'

_ein ungutes Gefühl beschleicht?

Bei _Max' Ehefrau _etc. sieht's anders aus.


----------



## Kajjo

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bin ich der Einzige, den [...] ein ungutes Gefühl beschleicht?


Nein, geht mir auch so... klingt nicht gut, würde ich so nicht sagen. Stattdessen eher "Die Einwohner von Leeds."


----------



## berndf

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bin ich der Einzige, den bei
> 
> _der Fall Kundus'
> die Straßen Paris'
> die Einwohner Leeds'
> __der Untergang Atlantis'
> die Ehefrau Max'
> 
> _ein ungutes Gefühl beschleicht?
> 
> Bei _Max' Ehefrau _etc. sieht's anders aus.


Wie ist es bei _der Fall Königsbergs?_ (Wo der Genitiv vom Nominativ auch ohne Zuhilfenahme eines ' unterscheidbar ist).

Wenn auch da, dann vielleicht weil's aus einer anderen Zeit stammt. _Die Siege Caesars_ und _die Leiden Christi_ hören sich hingegen vertraut an.


----------



## Demiurg

berndf said:


> Wie ist es bei _der Fall Königsbergs?_ (Wo der Genitiv vom Nominativ auch ohne Zuhilfenahme eines ' unterscheidbar ist).



M.E. liegt es nur an der fehlenden Genitiv-Markierung.  _Die Straßen Londons_ bereiten mir jedenfalls kein Unbehagen, zumindest syntaktisch gesehen. 

Das ist aber auch nebensächlich, weil "Kundus" im ursprünglichen Satz nicht im Genitiv sondern im Nominativ steht.


----------



## Kajjo

Geht mit wie Demiurg: "Die Straßen Paris" klingen unvollständig, dagegen "die Straßen Londons" völlig in Ordnung. Die Genitiv-Markierung muss mein Ohr schon geboten bekommen...

Aber richtig... war nur ein interessantes Nebenthema... und genau das macht dieses Forum ja so spannend: Dass sich aus eigentlich harmlosen Fragen solche Themen entwickeln können.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

berndf said:


> Wie ist es bei _der Fall Königsbergs?_


Das Problem ist der ungebeugte postponierte Genitiv. _Kundus' Fall _geht. Andersrum drängt es mich, _der Fall Kundi _zu sagen. 

​Disclaimer: Mein Humor gleitet mitunter ins Abseitige.


----------



## Kajjo

Schimmelreiter said:


> Andersrum drängt es mich, _der Fall Kundi _zu sagen.


Ja, finde ich gut  Ich möchte auch den Genitiv hören, ja regelrecht spüren.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, finde ich gut  Ich möchte auch den Genitiv hören, ja regelrecht spüren.


Pashto hat aber keinen. Persisch auch nicht.


----------



## Demiurg

Schimmelreiter said:


> Bin ich der Einzige, den bei
> 
> _der Fall Kundus'
> die Straßen Paris'
> die Einwohner Leeds'
> __der Untergang Atlantis'
> die Ehefrau Max'
> 
> _ein ungutes Gefühl beschleicht?



Ich denke, bei den einzelnen Beispielen gibt es graduelle Unterschiede in der Akzeptanz.  _Die Ehefrau Max'_ klingt in meinen Ohren fürchterlich, während ich _der Untergang Atlantis'_ durchaus akzeptabel finde.  Dazu gibt es auch ein paar Fundstellen bei Google Books.


----------



## Gernot Back

Dupon said:


> Der Fall Kundus: Die Tötung von Zivilisten im Krieg ist kaum strafbar – aber dennoch Unrecht
> 
> I know Kundus is a place in Afghanistan, here is it a Genitiv? Why it is not Der Fall Kunduses?


No, it's nominative. _Kundus _(in the nominative case) is in apposition to _der Fall_.


			
				canoo.net said:
			
		

> Die Apposition steht hinter dem Bezugswort:
> 
> die Stadt Frankfurt
> der Kanton Aargau
> der Roman „Das Parfüm“
> 
> Die Apposition wird nicht flektiert:
> _
> im Zentrum der Stadt Frankfurt
> die Regierung des Kantons Aargau
> der Autor des Romans „Das Parfüm“_


 http://www.canoo.net/services/Onlin...Nomen/Apposition.html#Anchor-Apposition-35326


----------

